# Dubai Marina



## Amok (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,
I will soon move to Dubai with my wife and 9 months old son. I am looking for housing options and particularly liked the Dubai Marina because of facilities. Which towers are best for families (3 or 4 bedrooms + maidsroom)?
There are a lot of options on Dubizzle but some towers/apartments are really old looking and some are not much occupied (a lot of JBR ads for example).
The annual budget is around 170K AED but I can go to 220-230 if needed.

Many thanks for your replies.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Amok said:


> Hello,
> I will soon move to Dubai with my wife and 9 months old son. I am looking for housing options and particularly liked the Dubai Marina because of facilities. Which towers are best for families (3 or 4 bedrooms + maidsroom)?
> There are a lot of options on Dubizzle but some towers/apartments are really old looking and some are not much occupied (a lot of JBR ads for example).
> The annual budget is around 170K AED but I can go to 220-230 if needed.
> ...


I live in the Torch and like it, but I have a balcony and it would scare me to death having a 1 year old to say 6 year old living here with me. Thoughts of Eric Clapton's kid you know.

I would also never rent along the JBR side due to traffic, and with more towers and hotels going up as well as the new Island I don't see it getting any better.


----------



## Amok (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks XDoodle****** for the answer. Do you enjoy the life in Dubai Marina? Is it ok with a small kid in terms of parks and facilities?
Which other buildings are popular in the area?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Amok said:


> Thanks XDoodle****** for the answer. Do you enjoy the life in Dubai Marina? Is it ok with a small kid in terms of parks and facilities?
> Which other buildings are popular in the area?


I like the Marina quite a bit but my kid is now 21. The beach is close but a 9 mo would enjoy dirt in a box about as much. There is a decent park a short walk from the north end I found with trees and a nice pond and I see lots of baby strollers taking walks around the Marina Walk which is nice. A couple of playgrounds underneath the overpasses, fountains the kids love to play in at night.

I bike around the Marina which is an 8km loop.

Lots of restaurants and bars, convenient grocery stores, all walking distance.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We moved to the Marina in May to Princess Tower with our 4 year old. So far we love te Marina and are finding it a good area to live as a family. As XDoodle has mentioned there are parks around and the fountains are a hit with children of all ages.The walk around the Marina is great and we also cycle or scoot. You will also find various play centres and nurseries located. For instance, if you take the water bus to Marina Mall there is a soft play area called Favourite Things, just over in JBR there's another called Family and Friends and you also have access to JLT for activities. Initially we were told Marina was a no go for families but have to disagree. Our tower has alot f families. If you find a tower that suits you there can also be facilities on site for example we have an indoor play area, outdoor swings, indoor/outdoor pools and games room. Living in high rise has been an adjustment for us and our son does not go out on the balconies at all. We enjoy the Marina and our son loves all the boats around!


----------



## Amok (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you BBMover for these valuable informations. Do you have particular suggestions for buildings? We prefer new buildings with sea/marina views. Can you suggest 1 or 2?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Amok said:


> Thank you BBMover for these valuable informations. Do you have particular suggestions for buildings? We prefer new buildings with sea/marina views. Can you suggest 1 or 2?


We live in Princess Tower which has sea/Marina views and a new tower. There is The Torch beside us and Emirates Crown. There is also a recently built twisty tower called Cayan Tower. All in Marina and restaurants, shops, pharmacies etc.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Ocean Heights has excellent sea views as well.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> Ocean Heights has excellent sea views as well.


We like the Marina but I think many of the 2 BR's are a tight fit for families with babies, but I am from the US where young couples were buying 4 BR megamansions for years even if they had one kid and not enough furniture. 

THE GOOD: Play areas under the bridges, the park toward Skydive Dubai, the park near Media City. Lots of shops and places to go, bicycling and walking during non-summer periods along the Marina walks is enjoyable.

THe BAD: No parks in the Marina proper, noise, dust, neverending construction, no schools, though I believe there are some daycare facilities.

Please note JBR, although it looks to be somewhat poorly maintained and the access in and out is pretty bad, seems to have lots of young families. A colleague of mine got a 3 BR with seaview for a reasonable price (I think under AED13ok) and he, his wife and kid are enjoying it.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in JBR, Murjan cluster, in a 3-bedroom apt with wife and 4-yr old. The finishing is indeed not great and it gets quite noisy now and then. 
But the views are good, especially with your budget. Also there is a big car-free plaza level all over JBR where many kids play in the afternoon. There are multiple swimming pools and you are next to the beach and all the restaurants at the Walk.
If you find an apartment with a parking spot that has direct garage entry/exit to the beachroad (as opposed to the side-roads towards the Walk) the traffic problems are acceptable I suppose.
Definitely worth a viewing, I suggest. Good luck with your search!


----------

